# Mojo decoys -are they worth the $?



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have had some fun duck hunts this year and am really getting the fever bad again  We have a decent spread of regular floater decoys and I am considering adding a mojo decoy to bring some motion into the spread. What are all of your opinions on the mojo -are they a must have for your decoy spread? In your experience do they pull in more ducks than a spread with no movement?

I see Cabela's has their Teal mojo on sale for $49.99 so I may snag one of those to start.

Would love to hear your opinions on whether or not I should pull the trigger on one of these -thanks!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If you have a storm front coming in, they are gangbusters. Also if you get new birds in. Lately we have had better luck pulling them out. I would not be without one though. 8)


----------



## gunnrod (Oct 10, 2008)

We've used one this year for the first time with very limited success. Actually i think it has hurt more than helped according to our very unscientific research. More birds seemed to flare with it running than with it turned off my.02.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

drive them down as low as possible just to where the wings are above the water..good movement and I always use mine..love them


----------



## fowler obsession (Oct 28, 2009)

I use mine all the time but sometimes they do flare birds but those birds that flare i really think are locals and are very seasoned to our decoys as the season wears on they seem to work better just watch and learn how to read the birds there might be time they are better off pulled out but i use mine more than not couple other little tid bits of info geese do not at any time like mojos turn off if geese are coming in (i have one w/remote)and water movement in your spread is just as important still water is un natural and they notice good luck and to answer your ? in my opinion they are worth it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I won't hunt with out them.Let the ducks tell you if you should have one on or off. Some days it better with out t6hem other it better with them.there some good info from above.good luck and have fun.


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

MOJOS ARE USLESS IN THIS STATE I FOUND MY LUCK TO BE WITH 6DZ MIXED PUDDLE DUCK DECOYS 1 MALLARD MACHINE, 3 SWIMMERS, 1 QUIVER DECOY AND I PACK IT IN AND PACK IT OUT. i PUT THE MOJO OUT AND THE BIRDS FLAIR OR GET HIGHER I TAKE IT TO THE SHED AND I LIMIT MOST EVERY TIME YOU ALSO HAVE TO GET AWAY FROM THE DIKES ALL THE SO CALLED UTAH DUCK HUNTERS JUST SKY BLAST THE HELL OUT OF THE DUCKS AND THERE TERRIFIED TO EVEN LAND NOW SO DOES THE MOJO WORK YES BUT NOT IN UTAH YOU SEE TO MANY PEOPLE USING THEM LIKE OPENING DAY THIS YR IF THE LAKE COULD HAVE MOVED IT WOULD HAVE SINCE EVERY BODY HAD 1 TO 2 MOJOS IN EACHH SPREA WHILE THE STAND OUT IN THE OPEN FOR ALL THE DUCKS TO SEE THEM AS THEY HUNT


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I rarely see a spread of dekes without a Mojo spinning amongst them. I don't use one, but I suppose they must work pretty good if most of the spreads I see are using them. 
R


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen em on tv, the pro's use them and I have a bunch of money burning a hole in my pocket, so I've got to have one. At least I think thats the way the thought process goes when buying one. I won't ever own one. Are they worth the money?? Like anything else, I'm sure they work sometimes... do you need one? No, you probably need several if you're going to have them, at least the setups I've seen always have more than one. I don't know... some guys swear by them, other guys swear about them. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 2 mallard Mojos. I use them sometimes late in the season and once in awhile early on heavily hunted waters.

When Mojos first came out they were banned in some states, Minnesota for one.

Something else to carry and they're kinda heavy, but IMHO they work and are worth the $.

I would like to try the teal Mojo too.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and opinions guys.

RiverRat - the thought process is more along the lines of "I like killing ducks and would like to kill more - maybe the mojo will help me do that". Nothing more and nothing less


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

i like them. but they do flair birds early in the year. especially if you are hunting big bodies of water. use them in the thick stuff and they work great. later in the year the northerns will see them from along ways away. good luck/


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I've kind of been wondering if they help or hurt lately. It seems like they pull the birds in from a distance but once they get close they just don't finish. One circle, maybe two, then they are gone. We've only had a handful of ducks land in the decoys all season. Well last Friday I headed out on foot for the first time this season with 18 decoys and no Mojo. I'd say almost 75% of the birds that worked me came in committed. Some even surprised me and landed when I wasn't looking. Was not having a Mojo the difference? I don't know. But I'm sure anxious to try it again without one and see how it works out.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes they do work but if your going to get one, spend the extra cash and get yourself a timer for it. This allows you to set the on/off cycles...example...3 sec on and 6 sec off. Having them running nonstop is un-natural.


----------

